# [INFO]Nuova release di Enlightenment 0.17!!

## paperp

...credo che sia degno di nota , il livello raggiunto da questo nuovo e promettente windowmanager , che si basa  su librerie(imlib2)che permettono interessanti caratteristiche.

Vi consiglio anche di guardare lo stupendo file .avi del demo.

http://enlightenment.org/pages/enlightenment.html

..spettacoloso.  :Shocked: 

Purtroppo per ora niente ebuild a quello che so io.

----------

## molesto

grrrrrr..... voglio l'ebuild..........

----------

## paperp

...siamo in due!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3m0

 *molesto wrote:*   

> grrrrrr..... voglio l'ebuild..........

 

anche io   :Shocked: 

----------

## redview

sembra decisamente bellissimo!

spero che arrivi in fretta l'ebuild così in questi giorni di svaccanza me lo posso provare per bene!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Josuke

Hehehe era ora..aspettavo questa versione da anni ormai

----------

## paperp

sono lontano da un Sistema gentoo , ma vi posso postare lo script per l'ebuild , vanno adattati i settings secondo uso proprio ma dopo dovrebbe andare , se qualcuno di voi voule provare ,io brucio dalla volgia , appena torno lo volgio provare------->

```
#!/bin/bash

# VARS - Change as needed to reflect your settings #

SRC="/opt/DEVEL/e17"

PREFIX="/opt/e17"

PBIN="${PREFIX}/bin"

HWD="/opt/DEVEL"

SRC="${HWD}/e17"

LOGS="$HWD/logs"

##### END OF VARS ###############

ESS="imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl iconbar entice entrance elicit e"

RESULT=`cvs -q -n -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co e17 2>&1|grep "U "|awk '{print $2}'`

REBUILD=0

PATH=$PATH:${PREFIX}/bin:${PREFIX}/sbin

function clear_all() {

    if [ $REBUILD -eq 1 ]; then

   echo "Cleaning tags"

   find $SRC -type f -name .done -print -exec rm -f {} \;

    fi

}

function rebuild() {

# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # 

# Build Order [As of 2004-11-28] (EFL) 

# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # 

# 

# 1. e17/libs/imlib2

# 2. e17/libs/edb

# 3. e17/libs/eet

# 4. e17/libs/evas

# 5. e17/libs/ecore

# 6. e17/libs/epeg

# 7. e17/libs/epsilon

# 8. e17/libs/embryo

# 9. e17/libs/edje

# 10. e17/libs/esmart

# 11. e17/libs/emotion

# 12. e17/libs/etox

# 13. e17/libs/ewl

# 

# * The following apps will build on the above libs: 

# * e17/apps/iconbar

# * e17/apps/entice

# * e17/apps/entrance

# * e17/apps/elicit

# * e17/apps/e

# 

# # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # # 

CFL="-I${PREFIX}/include -L${PREFIX}/lib"

ARGS=

MUST=" \

    libs/imlib2 \

    libs/edb \

    libs/eet \

    libs/evas \

    libs/ecore \

    libs/epeg \

    libs/epsilon \

    libs/embryo \

    libs/edje \

    libs/esmart \

    libs/emotion \

    libs/etox \

    libs/ewl \

    apps/iconbar \

    apps/entice \

    apps/entrance \

    apps/elicit \

    apps/e"

    

#        { 

function err() {

    local where=$1

    echo "ERROR! Error! ERROR!"

    tail -20 $LOGS/$where

    exit 100

}

     { 

     echo "=========================================="

     echo "Build started on `date`"

     echo -e "==========================================\n\n\n"

     for comp in $MUST; do 

   cd ${SRC}/${comp};

   echo -n "Now in: "; pwd ;

   name=`echo $comp|awk -F"/" '{print $2}'` ;

   echo "Building: $comp ($name)" ;

   echo -e "----------------------------------------\n" ;

       if [ -f .done ]; then continue; fi

       

       case $name in 

          edb)   ARGS="--enable-test --enable-gtk --enable-ncurses";; # NOTE: need tcl-devel

          evas)   ARGS="--enable-software-x11 --enable-fb --enable-directfb --enable-buffer --enable-gl-x11 \

                  --enable-image-loader-png --enable-image-loader-jpeg --enable-image-loader-eet \

                      --enable-image-loader-edb --enable-font-loader-eet --enable-cpu-mmx --enable-cpu-sse \

                      --enable-cpu-altivec --enable-cpu-c --enable-scale-sample --enable-scale-smooth \

                      --enable-convert-yuv --enable-small-dither-mask";;  

              epsilon)   ARGS="--with-imlib2-prefix=${PREFIX} --with-imlib2-exec-prefix=${PREFIX} --with-epeg=${PREFIX}";;

              edje)   ARGS="--with-evas-config=${PREFIX}/bin/evas-config --with-ecore-config=${PREFIX}/bin/ecore-config \

                      --with-eet-config=${PREFIX}/bin/eet-config --with-embryo-config=${PREFIX}/bin/embryo-config \

                                   --with-imlib2-config=${PREFIX}/bin/imlib2-config";;

              esmart)   ARGS="--with-evas=${PREFIX} --with-ecore=${PREFIX} --with-imlib2=${PREFIX} --with-epsilon=${PREFIX} --with-edje=${PREFIX}";;

              emotion)   ARGS="--with-eet-config=${PBIN}/eet-config --with-evas-config=${PBIN}/evas-config --with-edje-config=${PBIN}/edje-config \

                       --with-ecore-config=${PBIN}/ecore-config --with-embryo-config=${PBIN}/embryo-config --with-xine-config=`which xine-config`";;

#          etox)   ARGS="--with-evas-config=${PBIN}/evas-config --with-ecore-config=${PBIN}/ecore-config";;

              ecore)   ARGS="--with-edb=/opt/e17 --with-evas=/opt/e17 --with-ecore=/opt/e17 --with-edje=/opt/e17";;

              *)      ARGS="";;

          esac;

       

       if [ -f Makefile ]; then

      echo "Cleaning..."

      make clean 2>&1>/dev/null

       fi

        echo -e "Running Autogen...\n---------------------------------\n"

   ( CFLAGS=${CFL} sh autogen.sh --prefix=${PREFIX} $ARGS  2>&1 ) | tee ${LOGS}/${name}-autogen.log

   if [ `grep -c -i Error: ${LOGS}/${name}-autogen.log` -eq 0 ]; then

        echo -e "\nMake Part\n----------------------------------------\n";

           ( CFLAGS=${CFL} make 2>&1 ) | tee ${LOGS}/${name}-make.log

   else

       echo "ERROR OCCURED: "

       echo -e "\n\n********************************************\n\n";

       echo "LOG WAS: "

       cat config.log

       exit 100

   fi

   if [ `grep -c -i Error: ${LOGS}/${name}-make.log` -eq 0 ]; then

       echo -e "\nInstall Part\n----------------------------------------\n";

       ( make install 2>&1 ) | tee ${LOGS}/${name}-install.log

   else

       echo "MAKE ERROR OCCURED: "

       tail -20 ${LOGS}/${name}-make.log

#       read junk

       echo "LOG WAS: "

       tail -10 config.log

       exit 100

   fi

   echo -e  "********************************\nDone or Press Ctrl-C now!\n********************************\n" #}| tee  $LOGS/build.log

    ldconfig

    touch .done

done 

     echo -e "\n\n\n=========================================="

     echo "Build ended on `date`"

     echo "=========================================="

    } |tee $LOGS/build.log

}

for changed in $RESULT; do

    WHO=`echo $changed|awk -F"/" '{print $3}'`

    WHERE=`echo $changed|awk -F"/" '{print $2}'`

    for CURC in $ESS; do

   case $WHO in 

       $CURC) echo "Critical component $WHO in $WHERE changed - need total rebuild ($changed)"; REBUILD=1;; 

   esac

    done

done

if [ $REBUILD -ne 0 ]; then 

    cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment login

    cvs -q -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co e17

    #cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co eterm

    #cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/enlightenment co misc

    clear_all

#    sh $BLD_SCR

    rebuild
```

fi

----------

## Vendicatore

E17 stabile    :Shocked: 

Lo voglio!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

enlightenment l'ho usato per pochissimo, ma nn ho mai capito come settarlo per bene, cosa dovevo modificare...

----------

## paperp

No , non è stabile è compilabile iinserendo in etc/portage/package.keywords tutte le librerie della Enlightenment Foundation Libraries e poi emergendo i pacchetti elencati nell sito e poi scaricare la versione cvs sempre dal sito e compilando con ./autogen.sh, make, make install, ldconfig.dovrebbe andare tutto ok e comparire nella list dei principali login grafici , kdm,entrance,gdm.

----------

## maiosyet

Mh... non per fare il guastafeste   :Cool:  ma spero che in tutti questi anni di sviluppo, costellati da una politica che rasenta l'assurdo, i miglioramenti di Enlightenment non consistano solo in una taskbar (comunque molto carina... )  :Confused: 

Ovviamente sarò ben lieto di essere smentito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

qualcuno lo ha provato? girando nel forum ho notato che le opinioni sono ancora del tipo: si bello ma ancora inutilizzabile

----------

## Josuke

ok l'ho provato...sembra in effetti ancora inutilizzabile..qualcosina va ma ancora lontano dal sostituire un fluxbox una gnome un kde o chi per esso

----------

## wiky

A proposito di enlightenment.....

io l'ho installato(x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.6), funziona; cioe' si avvia, ma qualsiasi tipo di scritta non viene visualizzata; quindi le iconcine, pulsanti, finestrelle sì, ma il testo che descriva quelle iconcine, finestre pulsantini no! Veniva visualizzato solo il testo iniziale di presentazione. La cosa "grave" e' che non essendoci delle etichette sui pulsanti, anche configurare il sistema una volta avviato e' impossibile....e il pacchetto software (ebuild) e' stato installato correttamente...

qualcuno ha per caso riscontrato il mio stesso problema, dubbi, soluzioni, perplessita'?

ciao 

wiky

----------

## Josuke

usi utf8? x sotto che errori ti da?

----------

## wiky

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  usi utf8? x sotto che errori ti da?

 

utf8 a quale delle migliaia di acronimi corrisponderebbe? intendi forse il tipo di carattere? in quel caso no. Uso:

```
 NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)
```

Per quanto concerne gli errori non ce ne sono. Il che e' abbastanza preoccupante  :Smile: 

ciao

wiky

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Veramente è una CVS... io aspetterei.

----------

## wiky

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Veramente è una CVS... io aspetterei.

 

Allora restero' in trepidante attesa. Grazie ciao

wiky

----------

## Josuke

No enlightenment 0.16 di cui parli tu non è CVS ed è stable quindi deve andare per forza l'errore è da qualche altra parte...con gli altri user vedi tutto correttamente?

----------

## tomasino

cmq gli ebuild per il cvs ci sono già

```
for i in { x11-misc/engage x11-libs/ewl x11-libs/evas media-libs/imlib2 dev-libs/eet dev-db/edb x11-libs/ecore media-libs/etox media-libs/edje dev-libs/embryo x11-libs/esmart media-libs/epsilon media-libs/epeg app-misc/examine net-news/erss x11-misc/entrance  media-libs/emotion media-gfx/elicit media-gfx/entice x11-wm/e app-misc/evidence }

do

emerge =$i-9999

done
```

Nulla di nuovo da aggiungere. Io ho già emerso il cvs, poi controllo l'rss http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/e/.rss del cvs stesso (ovviamente con Erss  :Very Happy: ), quando noterò novità interessanti riemergerò il tutto.

----------

## Josuke

si infatti ho usato gli ebuild per provarlo....non ho ben capito la parte del tuo post relativa a erss

----------

## Dhaki

 :Surprised:  sembra seriamente interessante!! Gli screen sono a dir poco fighissimi, sono ansioso di provarlo, anche se non penso abbandonerò xfce4 (4.1.99.1 per la precisione   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## tomasino

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> for i in { x11-misc/engage x11-libs/ewl x11-libs/evas media-libs/imlib2 dev-libs/eet dev-db/edb x11-libs/ecore media-libs/etox media-libs/edje dev-libs/embryo x11-libs/esmart media-libs/epsilon media-libs/epeg app-misc/examine net-news/erss x11-misc/entrance  media-libs/emotion media-gfx/elicit media-gfx/entice x11-wm/e app-misc/evidence }
> 
> ...

 

a scanso di equivoci, lo script è solo un modo "esotico" di dire che quei pacchetti in versione cvs hanno versione 9999  :Wink: 

buona giornata

----------

## Josuke

si si era capito...continua il mio punto di domanda su erss

----------

## tomasino

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si infatti ho usato gli ebuild per provarlo....non ho ben capito la parte del tuo post relativa a erss

 

l'rss che ho linkato ti tiene aggiornato su tutte le modifiche che vengono applicate al cvs, ad esempio:

 *Quote:*   

> Commit by dj2                           ::
> 
>        e17/docs/cookbook/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
> 
>                         quick recipe on creating new ecore events

 

Così riemergo il cvs solo se vedo che ci sono novità interessanti.

Erss è solo il viewer che uso.

----------

## markgreene

 *wiky wrote:*   

> io l'ho installato(x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.6), funziona; cioe' si avvia, ma qualsiasi tipo di scritta non viene visualizzata; [...]
> 
> qualcuno ha per caso riscontrato il mio stesso problema, dubbi, soluzioni, perplessita'?

 

stesso problema...

per un po' ho provato a smanettarci su, poi ... me ne sono scordato :p

nel frattempo mi sto godendo fluxbox :>

----------

## Wave2184

bè...dagli screen e dal video sembra sorprendente....ma non capisco cosa si intende per "è inutilizzabile"...nel senso che ci sono bug o nel senso che è inutilizzabile come può essere inutilizzabile looking glass 3d????

----------

## Crema83

 *redview wrote:*   

> sembra decisamente bellissimo!
> 
> spero che arrivi in fretta l'ebuild così in questi giorni di svaccanza me lo posso provare per bene! 

 

@redview Hai ben poco da SVACCAZARE mio caro RedView...o meglio: ABBIAMO ben poco da SVACCAZZARE !!!  O sbaglio?!?!?!?

----------

## akiross

Raga, senza offesa, ma mi fate pena  :Laughing: 

Dopo 2 se non piu' anni di sviluppo di E17 (io che non ero neanche interessato poi...) l'unica cosa che sapete fare e' guardare un video?  :Razz: 

Io mi sono letto un bel po' di doc, neanche lo sapevo che c'era il video! In ogni caso vi consiglio di leggervi le varie doc sullo sviluppo, sulle librerie e sul sistema E17. Io non so cosa poteva fare l'E16, ma da queste letture sono rimasto sbalordito. Grafica a parte (che tra l'altro non mi esalta neanche Enlightenment)

Nonostante l'entusiasmo pero' ho intenzione di aspettare la stable, miei amici l'han provato e dicono che e' instabilissimo. Inutile sbattermi troppo per una preview che neanche posso usare  :Razz: 

Vi consiglio davvero di leggervi le doc di E17 perche' senza quelle non rende per nulla.

Happy Reading  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wiky

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> No enlightenment 0.16 di cui parli tu non è CVS ed è stable quindi deve andare per forza l'errore è da qualche altra parte...con gli altri user vedi tutto correttamente?

 

Veramente l'ho provato con l'unico utente che ho. Visto che si tratta di un desktop per ora non ho la necessita' di avere piu' user (almeno cio' e' vero per quanto mi riguarda). Cmq. per un po' non ho la disponibilita' del pc su cui l'ho installato (sono da un'altra parte) e quindi non posso riferirti(vi) di ulteriori prove. 

per ora ti(vi) ringrazio dell'interessamento.

ciao

wiky

----------

## redview

@wiki @markgreene: ankio ho avuto quel problema. sul mio pc era causato da xorg. dato che ha dei cambiamenti nei fonts rispetto ad xfree il tema di default di enlightenment nn funziona, quindi vi basta cambiare tema (magari emergetevi la versione masked che ha il tema winter troppo carino!  :Smile:  ) e riavviare il tutto.   :Wink: 

@crema83: sìsì..ma quando l'ho scritto nn sapevo ancora di fens e internet..!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

edit: ho troppa fretta a postare ^^ sto emergendo, e' un monte che aspetto di provare il nuovo enlightenment.

----------

